# Nevada County Miners Foundry & Cultural Center



## OURv (Jan 22, 2017)

In December we traveled to Nevada City, Ca. While there we popped into

The Nevada County Miners Foundry & Cultural Center.

Take a peek :








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## Emma Brian (Jul 6, 2017)

That's really an amzing video you have shared, I really enjoy it. Thanks for sharing


----------

